# second number in /dev/dsp%d.%d



## Ishayahu (Jun 24, 2019)

From *pcm(4) *I see, that in */dev/dsp%d.%d*


> the first number in the device node represents the unit number of the *sound* device


And what represents the second number?


----------



## tingo (Jun 25, 2019)

subunit?


----------



## Ishayahu (Jun 25, 2019)

tingo said:


> subunit?


what does it mean?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2019)

They are dynamicly created (as needed). 
I think they are virtual channels





						pcm
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Ishayahu (Jun 26, 2019)

Alain De Vos said:


> They are dynamicly created (as needed).
> I think they are virtual channels
> 
> 
> ...


but for virtual channels you have */dev/dsp%d.vp%d*


----------

